# First Sweater Design



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free &#128515; Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Love the neckline and the look of the vertical "stripes." How generous of you to make your patterns free. I will look forward to them.


----------



## Corliss (Jul 24, 2014)

You are very creative. I absolutely adore your sweater and would love to give you the sincerest form of flattery by imitating what you have made. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

I love it! Can't wait for the pattern! Thank You!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely design and knitting..Looking forward to seeing your pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Really nice-looking sweater. The neckline is interesting and the seed stitch yoke makes it look very classy.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I really like that pattern. Great sweater


----------



## mommomtwo (Dec 3, 2011)

LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS SWEATER!!!!! Can't wait to see the pattern.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Love the way it sits think it will fit nicely. Look forward to the pattern, thank you.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Love your sweater design! :thumbup: :thumbup: Look forward to the patterns release.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Love your sweater design! :thumbup: :thumbup: Look forward to the patterns release.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry double post!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice. the vertical lines will be slimming.

Thank you for your kindness.

SEA


----------



## Snowbird Gma (Sep 22, 2015)

Love the neckline. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I like this pattern very much.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free 😃 Let me know what you think. Thanks!


Lovely, looking forward to the pattern release.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it! You must have had me in mind when you designed it.
I can't wait to see the pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Really nice sweater.


----------



## Hauck (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful! Look forward to pattern, thank you for sharing!


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

Love it, love it, love it. Looks like a fun knit and beautiful to wear. Can't wait for the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

lovely design, beautiful work


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very beautiful design.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I would love to knit this, ty for the design and for making it free


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love &#10084; it!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

love the style! It will look great under my black leotard!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Congratulations, it's a lovely sweater. You must be so excited for the photo shoot and release of the pattern!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful sweater. Where will it be available from?


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Like many others, I love the neckline as well as the whole sweater. You did a great job. Very unique.


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Susan Marie said:


> Beautiful sweater. Where will it be available from?


Thank you! The pattern will be available on my website (link in my profile) as well as a free download on Ravelry 😊


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

A beautifully designed sweater. It looks very soft.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Love it. How generous of you to share with us.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free 😃 Let me know what you think. Thanks!


Where can we see your other designs?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Where can we see your other designs?


She has a website link on her profile page. Some gorgeous scenery is shown in her photos.


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Where can we see your other designs?


They are on my website (link in my profile) also on Ravelry. My user name is anoviceknitter
Thanks for your interest😊


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

It's gorgeous!! I love the neckline. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> They are on my website (link in my profile) also on Ravelry. My user name is anoviceknitter
> Thanks for your interest😊


Must have been my use of capital letters. But I found you. I might have to break down and try fair isle again. I suck at it.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's a beautiful sweater - thank you for sharing with us! I'll watch for the pattern release


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Love this! Can't wait for the pattern. Thanks for sharing


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely design, the stitch detail is very pretty!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it is fabulous! I would love to be one of the first to knit your first sweater design... I will be looking for the pattern!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Your sweater design is very nice. The alpaca yarn looks very soft.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free 😃 Let me know what you think. Thanks!


I love it! great job. I will watch for the pattern. It is one I will likely try as it is my cup of tea. I especially like the shape and the neck. Great job! I am book marking this post. Shirley


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with everyone else; I'm on the 'watch' list so I keep being reminded of looking for the pattern in mid January.

Very attractive sweater!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Well done, it's lovely, I'm also looking forward to the pattern release.


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

Love the neckline. Will be waiting for the pattern.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have contacted ANoviceknitter, suggesting she teach this as a Workshop. I think it would be such a good class and so well received. 

I hope she will give it consideration as I know it would be such fun to knit it with her. It is perfect for a Workshop. keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Clever, clever, clever :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*I just heard back from ANoviceknitter -- she is going to teach a workshop on this beautiful sweater!* I am delighted. I know you will be too. We haven't set up an exact date yet but I am hoping it will be in April. It is confirmed that she will teach it and we are both looking forward to it.

So watch the main page of the workshop section and I will likely keep up to date here too - the information will all be found on the workshop section.

go to "my profile" click on sections, subscribe to

Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234

you will then have it on your home page like main and pictures. The 62 workshops are on the workshop section and all information as to new workshops including this one will be on the 2016 topic. Yeay!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your sweater looks wonderful and comfortable. Nice design and congratulations.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *I just heard back from ANoviceknitter -- she is going to teach a workshop on this beautiful sweater!* I am delighted. I know you will be too. We haven't set up an exact date yet but I am hoping it will be in April. It is confirmed that she will teach it and we are both looking forward to it.
> 
> So watch the main page of the workshop section and I will likely keep up to date here too - the information will all be found on the workshop section.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Very pretty, I like it! I look forward to the pattern becoming available.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free 😃 Let me know what you think. Thanks!


Another lovely creation from you, ANoviceKnitter! I can't wait to see the pattern.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely. you are so talented. I can see it is a shade of blue.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I have contacted ANoviceknitter, suggesting she teach this as a Workshop. I think it would be such a good class and so well received.
> 
> I hope she will give it consideration as I know it would be such fun to knit it with her. It is perfect for a Workshop. keep your fingers crossed.


That would be wonderful!


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Your pattern is perfect for someone like me. I am petite, so it will add height. The neckline is also a plus for those of us who like a flattering neckline. The yoke, midline and sleeves skim over those problem areas. using a thicker yarn gets it done in a snap. Can't wait to try it. You h ave done a beautiful job.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice sweater.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! I hope I see it when you post the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

You are talented and so kind to offer your lovely pattern for free. Can't wait to see it! Good luck with your photo shooting.
:thumbup:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

mommomtwo said:


> LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS SWEATER!!!!! Can't wait to see the pattern.


ME TOO!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely design, thank you for your generosity. &#128158;


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovely. Can't wait until it becomes available!


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

How attractive and stylish -- and so creative of you!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Love it! Will be watching for the pattern. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Your first sweater design? Wow! I really like it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

My to-do let just got longer. Look forward to your lovely pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Lots of interesting details. And the variety should make it interesting to knit. Very pretty sweater.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Love it! Very talented! I definitely want to knit this! Thank you.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I love your beautiful design. I'd definitely want to make it!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

BLESS YOU for sharing the pattern for a beautifull sweater cant wait to see it x


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't wait I have just the perfect yarn...


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful! Can't wait until the pattern is out.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I LIKE it....nice job


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just lovely !!! You are very talented. :thumbup:


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

great sweater!! Can't wait for the pattern. What is the link for this pattern?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great sweater with the flattering collar design and vertical striping. Great job!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I love it thank you can't wait to try your pattern


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you for your generosity...can't wait to make this!


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

That is very nice.


----------



## Denise Shepherd (Feb 27, 2015)

Your sweater is gorgeous. I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Bigknitter (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice. Look forward to seeing the pattern. 

Love your end notes....hope you are able to travel a lot!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I love it! I think it would be flattering to most body shapes (like my round one).


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like it has my name on it. I really can't wait to k it one for myself and to give as gifts.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

It looks beautiful, I can't wait to see the pattern.


----------



## sandys1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Love!


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Please post pattern when it's released!


----------



## Mary Larson (Apr 21, 2011)

You did an awesome job and I love it. I can't wait to try it after you post the pattern. Thank you in advance for it.


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

I have the perfect yarn sitting by my chair waiting for the pattern! Thank you and God bless you for sharing it with us soon.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

I love this sweater and can't wait until you release the pattern Thank you for your generous gift


----------



## mlg001 (Feb 13, 2015)

Love it!!! Can't wait for the pattern release....


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

mrleese said:


> great sweater!! Can't wait for the pattern. What is the link for this pattern?


Thank you! I'm working on it now. This pattern will be available on my website (link in my profile) and as a free download on ravelry on January 15th or before.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater! Thanks for offering your pattern for free; can't wait for its release!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A beaut!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

All the stitch textures look great. I also love the square neckline! I think this one will be popular.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

i love this sweater! A gorgeous design, beautifully knit!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

Love the pattern would love to make this for myself


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

I really like this especially the neckline.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *I just heard back from ANoviceknitter -- she is going to teach a workshop on this beautiful sweater!* I am delighted. I know you will be too. We haven't set up an exact date yet but I am hoping it will be in April. It is confirmed that she will teach it and we are both looking forward to it.
> 
> So watch the main page of the workshop section and I will likely keep up to date here too - the information will all be found on the workshop section.
> 
> ...


How do workshops "work"? I have been in to my profile and subscribed to the relevant workshop.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice! I can't wait until this is available.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely design! Lovin' the neckline! :thumbup:


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Very lovely and it looks so comfy! I love the neckline, it is flattering to those of us with short necks. Can't wait for the pattern! Very generous of you! Thank you&#128522;


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful sweater! I will definitely look for the pattern when it is released. Thank you!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Love it. I would love to have the pattern. I love the vertical stripe look.


----------



## jerrilou (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice, will be looking forward to the pattern. Love that neckline, I wear turtlenecks all winter, and that will look great over one.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Loveit


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I absolutely love it! And you are so generous - thank you!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Can hardly wait..love it.


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful sweater. The neckline is just right for a choker necklace.


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

I cant wait to see the pattern, I've been looking for something unusual and this is IT!


----------



## burdo (Feb 25, 2012)

Your talent is evident. Would love to knit the sweater so looking forward to the pattern. Thanks for sharing it for free


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Love it&#128512; Thanks


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

What a marvelous design!!!! Congrats on such a successful effort.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I hate to repeat, but I LOVE IT! Great design, and looks flattering for all sizes. Can't wait for your pattern to be published! Great knitting!


----------



## Horsey Grammy (Jan 6, 2016)

A beautiful design! Is it sized for children or adults or both?


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

I LOVE this sweater design. Thank you for posting it and for planning to share!


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Horsey Grammy said:


> A beautiful design! Is it sized for children or adults or both?


Thank you so much 😊 I have sized this sweater for adult women 👍🏻


----------



## Horsey Grammy (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh I am so excited!! It is difficult to find attractive patterns for adult women!! Can't wait to see the pattern...Thank You


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Love the sweater. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Very pretty. I love the neckline!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

This looks really nice. I look forward to seeing it on a model and getting the pattern.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Stunning! Cant wait for your pattern. Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the varied stitches and design. Can't wiat for the pattern.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. Eager to take the workshop. Love the ribbings, neckline, all of it. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very nice! I really like your sweater!


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Can hardly wait for your pattern. I want to make one too,I love a square neck line and the rest of your sweater just falls in line. Thank you so much.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Your sweater looks like a fun knit! Thanks for posting.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

You did a fabulous job on the sweater. Can't wait until you post the pattern. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice, can't wait for the pattern!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your sweater design is great! How generous of you to share it with us. Thank you Very Much!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow this is a keeper, lots of great details and a neat neckline. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

I really like how you've done the corners on this square neckline!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

I love the stitch design and the fact that you created a relaxed fit below the bust line. Looking forward to the pattern. Thank You.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

jpapaj said:


> Love the neckline and the look of the vertical "stripes." How generous of you to make your patterns free. I will look forward to them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great sweater ! Thank you for making it a free pattern ! That is so kind of you ! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Lovely pattern. Looking forward to using it. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Love the neckline and the seed stitch.. Great Job!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Nice looking sweater.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Very good looking. I like the tailored look that makes it appear to be a very versatile addition to a wardrobe.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful design - I'm looking forward for the pattern release.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

I look forward to the pattern release - I love it and thank you for the advance notice.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lovely sweater and a great design. Thanks for the post and sharing the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I love it! It reminds me of a favorite sweater I had long, long ago and I do want the pattern.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

mommomtwo said:


> LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS SWEATER!!!!! Can't wait to see the pattern.


Beautiful. Simply beautiful. If I weren't overweight I love to wear this piece of amazing work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

The only change I might make is longer sleeves as I have post-mastectomy lymph edema in my right arm.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautifully done.


----------



## cpierson (Apr 28, 2012)

love it


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Snowbird Gma said:


> Love the neckline. Thanks so much for sharing!


Me too, looks great.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great looking sweater! I can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Love it. Can't wait for the pattern. You are very talented!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Love your sweater.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Great design and lovely knitting. Wonderful!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's beautiful! I really like the neck line. Congratulations!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am very impressed. Beautiful!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Minerva's daughter (Apr 19, 2015)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free 😃 Let me know what you think. Thanks!


WOW this is a VERY nice design, square neckline is so attractive. Will look forward to release of this pattern, thank you for the heads up and an even bigger thank you for making it free.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Great style.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think your pattern is very attractive.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I LOVE your sweater, In addition to being beautiful it also looks comfortable. I love that! I also just visited your website and see lots of things I want to make. You are a talented designer!!


----------



## htinney (Sep 13, 2015)

Love the pattern.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

LOVE your sweater! I sure want to get the pattern when it's available. Now, if only I don't miss the info when it's posted. Thanks so much!


----------



## Bigknitter (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope you will post when the pattern is available


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Corliss said:


> You are very creative. I absolutely adore your sweater and would love to give you the sincerest form of flattery by imitating what you have made. Thank you so much for sharing.


Me too! This is MY style of sweater! I LOVE it!! Have some yarn ready to begin now!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *I just heard back from ANoviceknitter -- she is going to teach a workshop on this beautiful sweater!* I am delighted. I know you will be too. We haven't set up an exact date yet but I am hoping it will be in April. It is confirmed that she will teach it and we are both looking forward to it.
> 
> So watch the main page of the workshop section and I will likely keep up to date here too - the information will all be found on the workshop section.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Shirley, that thought ran through my mind too since so many are interested in it.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

That is a gorgeous design! I love it! You've knitted it up beautifully, as well. Good on you! I also look forward to your pattern.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

SOOO pretty!!Does it come in plus sizes for us full figured ladies??


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful I love it


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

I am looking for to the publication of your pattern. It is quite special! Thank you so much. I hope you will post a link to the pattern here in January 15th!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I like it!!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

That is really lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free 😃 Let me know what you think. Thanks!


It says novice knitter but I think you can now remove novice and put experienced or master. This is wonderful!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free 😃 Let me know what you think. Thanks!


That is so pretty, thanks for sharing and looking forward to the pattern and the workshop.


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful, you are so talented!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I really like the look of your sweater. Congratulations.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

That is beautiful, do you have pattern sizes up to 3-4X?


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

I just love it! Can't wait for the pattern release. Thank you so much for making it available for us.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free 😃 Let me know what you think. Thanks!


I love your sweater.That is so kind of you to share your pattern with us.Thank you.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

ADW55 said:


> That is beautiful, do you have pattern sizes up to 3-4X?


Those sizes, if included, would be great! I have a dear friend who would love this sweater for her birthday......she wears a 2X.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I just noticed how long this posting has become. I'm afraid to close it BEFORE she gives us the pattern. I know I'd forget to check back again.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Love the square neckline and how the vertical stripes set it off. You did a beautiful job in designing. And how generous of you to give the pattern for free. Cant wait to get it when it becomes available.

Hugs,
Maggie


----------



## snookied (Aug 20, 2011)

Love it, and can`t wait to see the pattern.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Can't wait to see it on. It looks like a comfy fit!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful! It is so kind of you to share your creative expertise and so much of your time with others. That looks so soft and squishy! Have fun with the photo shoot and congratulations.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's cute. I think you're going to have to change your username.


----------



## Sheril (Jul 28, 2015)

Another echo.......CANT WAIT FOR PATTERN!!! Already have some yarn picked out&#128079;&#128077;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Ananda (Dec 23, 2015)

This is lovely!!!


----------



## bittajane (Jun 13, 2014)

Great sweater, thanks


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Wow! I am overwhelmed at the responses to my new sweater design! You are all so very kind. In answer to some of the questions posted here:
I've provided instructions for the Teton Village Sweater In 3 sizes - XS/S, M/L, 1X/2X. As this is a loose fitting tunic style sweater, I was a little nervous to go any larger, BUT I will offer to help anyone on KP who is participating in the workshop in April and needs a larger size figure it out. Just pm me and we can discuss it.
Here's a plug for the workshop - this is the perfect choice for a first sweater. The only stitches are k, p and p2tog with minimal shaping. I'm flattered and excited for the opportunity to teach it and for e chance to get to know some of you a little better! Again, thank you all for your very kind and generous remarks. 
Selena


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater... I'm interested in joining thr KAL.... What yarn do you recommend using???


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Shelly4545 said:


> Beautiful sweater... I'm interested in joining thr KAL.... What yarn do you recommend using???


Thank you❣ I used 7 skeins of Plymouth Yarns Baby Alpaca Grande and 1 skein of Rowan Kidsilk Haze for the M/L size.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

Love it!! Watching for the Kal, thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the whole jumper. I might make the sleeves longer for myself, but the neckline is very well designed. Am looking forward to your pattern. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the KAL!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Thank you❣ I used 7 skeins of Plymouth Yarns Baby Alpaca Grande and 1 skein of Rowan Kidsilk Haze for the M/L size.


Can you tell us the yardage of one of the skeins?


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

Ali9407 said:


> Can you tell us the yardage of one of the skeins?


Looks like 110 yards and that yarn costs $15.99


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

wanderful45 said:


> Looks like 110 yards and that yarn costs $15.99


That's correct. Here's the gauge: 11 sts/19 rows = 4" in seed stitch with a US #11 needle
The Baby Alpaca Grande is considered by ravelry to be a super bulky yarn. Hope this information helps if you would like to use a substitute yarn for this sweater 😀


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Could you also tell us what the Rowan Kidsilk Haze is used for?
Thanks.


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

yarnawhile said:


> Could you also tell us what the Rowan Kidsilk Haze is used for?
> Thanks.


Of course! I held the kidsilk together with the main yarn for the seed stitch and neckband to give the fabric a tad more thickness (and I do mean tad, because kidsilk is a lace weight yarn!), a little more halo and I used white to make the fabric a little brighter around the face. However, it does not affect the gauge, so the kidsilk is optional.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> That's correct. Here's the gauge: 11 sts/19 rows = 4" in seed stitch with a US #11 needle
> The Baby Alpaca Grande is considered by ravelry to be a super bulky yarn. Hope this information helps if you would like to use a substitute yarn for this sweater 😀


So does that mean 700 yards plus in super bulky?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the square neckline! Congrats


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Of course! I held the kidsilk together with the main yarn for the seed stitch and neckband to give the fabric a tad more thickness (and I do mean tad, because kidsilk is a lace weight yarn!), a little more halo and I used white to make the fabric a little brighter around the face. However, it does not affect the gauge, so the kidsilk is optional.


Yes, for the M/L a little under 770 yards of super bulky


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning ladies:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Yes, for the M/L a little under 770 yards of super bulky


Designer1234 here. ANoviceKnitter would you mind sending me a pm?. thanks.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Of course! I held the kidsilk together with the main yarn for the seed stitch and neckband to give the fabric a tad more thickness (and I do mean tad, because kidsilk is a lace weight yarn!), a little more halo and I used white to make the fabric a little brighter around the face. However, it does not affect the gauge, so the kidsilk is optional.


Thank you.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Love it


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

For those of you still following this thread, the sweater pattern is live on my website as well as on Ravelry


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> For those of you still following this thread, the sweater pattern is live on my website as well as on Ravelry


Got it and one of the ponchos. Thanks much.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> For those of you still following this thread, the sweater pattern is live on my website as well as on Ravelry


Thank you so much! You have some great designs there.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern..


----------



## lilredhen72 (Jun 2, 2014)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> I'm excited about my first sweater design. i used a bulky weight alpaca, so it knits up FAST and is heavenly soft. Also super comfortable with a little positive ease and relaxed fit below the bust. My photo shoot is scheduled for Friday and my pattern release goal is Jan 15th (if not sooner). Like all my patterns, the Teton Village Sweater will be free 😃 Let me know what you think. Thanks!


Beautiful! I haven't graduated to clothing yet. Great job!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yahoo! Thanks so much. I ca't wait to get started on this beauty.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice pattern


----------



## fotogo3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Love the design. Would like the pattern!


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

fotogo3 said:


> Love the design. Would like the pattern!


No problem! The pattern is on my website and on Ravelry 
http://wayfaringyarns.com/winter-2016-patterns/teton-village-sweater/
Enjoy!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This is a lovely design! Would make it in a heartbeat! Simple lines that I think would work on the larger figure as well. Could I persuade you to add some larger sizes to your posting? We chubby folk would bless you for it. I could try to figure it out myself, but I'm not sure I have the "chops" for that!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am very pleased to let you all know that a* workshop on the workshop section will start on April 21 and the designer will help you all make this wonderful sweater*. I am sending out a Workshop happenings today and I hope you will read it and join us on about the l7th April for the information thread which will give you all the information. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*CORRECTION; the workshop will start later this week. I have opened the information thread at the following link.*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400469-1.html#9014163

Please go there and get all the required information. The workshop will give you the free pattern.

_Selena will answer questions there and the actual workshop will start on sometime either Thurs. Fri. or Saturday this week. Please join us!!_


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *CORRECTION; the workshop will start later this week. I have opened the information thread at the following link.*
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400469-1.html#9014163
> 
> ...


*The sweater workshop will start on Sat. April 30. Please go to the information thread at the link above and read the information and let us know if you are going to join us. I would highly recommend it. The teacher has told me it is a very straightforward knit. Shirley *


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KnitNutAZ said:


> This is a lovely design! Would make it in a heartbeat! Simple lines that I think would work on the larger figure as well. Could I persuade you to add some larger sizes to your posting? We chubby folk would bless you for it. I could try to figure it out myself, but I'm not sure I have the "chops" for that!


Selena has indicated that she will help and prior to the workshop she offered to talk about it by pm. I would suggest you go to the information thread and confirm this with her.

I would suggest you read the information on the 1st and 3rd workshops where we discuss how to make a sweater to fit our shapes, large or small. We use our measurements and a gauge so we can calculate stitches per inch. It would work with this pattern I am sure. Shirley

You will receive a copy of the pattern the morning of the workshop.


----------

